# pc or console??????????



## evil_maverick (Dec 12, 2005)

*  
hey ppl am in a fix ,what should i go for?
a console or a pc?
coz my current pc wont play latest gamz!! 
i was thinking of the ps3 or the xbox 360!
but when the hell r these going to be launched in india?
so?
what do u ppl think?
PC OR A CONSOLE?
...
PLZ ADV.
..........*


----------



## enoonmai (Dec 12, 2005)

A PC is much more superior when it comes to games quality compared to a console, at least in the graphics department. However, no matter what PC you have it can go pretty obsolete in the lifetime of a console, which is about five years. So if you dont want to spend money to keep your PC in top condition for 5 years, and still want to play all the games without bothering about upgrades, get a console. However be warned that the X360 and PS3 arent exactly cheap. The X360 is out in the US and Japan, and although some stores do have it here now, its rare and priced way too high for anyone sane to afford. The PS3 will launch in Japan only sometime in mid-2006, and by the time it launches in the US and trickles down here, not to become remotely affordable, it will be the end of 2006. Either way, you cant do much about the next-gen consoles here in India at the moment.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't think neither xbox360 nor ps3 would be launched in india in near future. So u may find them only in grey market. PS3 may be launched in the 1st quarter of 2006, you will have to wait for it. And whenever the are available in the grey market, expect head turning high prices. 

So if you are in a hurry go for a highend pc or get urself a ps2 (larger game library than xbox) or xbox. 
Or if u have patience or willing to pay high prices go for ps3 or xbox.
If you have someone living abroad then you would be able to get the xbx360 at resonable rate (but remember custom duties applies). 

These thing cost a lot so choose wisely but if you have abundance of money then no problemo'.

I have a ps2 for 2 years now and I must say it gives excellent performance and enjoyable gameplay.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2005)

What do u xpect PS3 to cost in india {in grey mkt}?


----------



## enoonmai (Dec 12, 2005)

First let the price of the PS3 be announced officially by Sony in Japan for n Yen. Ranges vary from the $300-$400 range to $500 for the console, according to speculations. What ever the price is, expect at least 1.5 times to 2 times the asking price in the grey market at the time of its launch.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 12, 2005)

As enoonmai said let SONY first announce its exact launch date and price, then look for it in the grey market. 

One more thing, most of the ps2's and xbox's available in the market are pre-modded. That option may not be available for the next-gen consoles as soon as they hit market, since people need time to bring out the modchip or software by which u could play copied games.

As of now the original games for ps2 still ranges from 1000-1500/- more or less, where as copied ones cost around 100-250.   

If u want unmodded console and want to use original game disk, that well and good. But as I said before, u need a lot of money, buddy.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 12, 2005)

if i had the money would buy console any day for its shelflife. Guys, did u watch the nfs MW+ XBOX 360 review on gamer TV? 
99% real


----------



## coolendra (Dec 12, 2005)

PC is the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 12, 2005)

If u hav money or moolah,go for pc.
If u are strict on budget go for console.simple
although the former is much better.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2005)

I HV DECIDED PPL AM GOING 4 A PC ,I EVEN POSTED THIS CONFIGURATION ELSEWHERE ON DIGIT FORUM !! CHECK IT OUT!!


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2005)

*THIS IS DA CONFIG I HV MADE 4 MY NEW COMP!!WHAT DO YA SAY???*

hello ,  i hv decided to go 4 a new comp after all(n not a console,thanx for helpin me decide ppl)!! 
so i hv made this config. plz comment on this,and pleeeaaasssee also tell the respective prices of the components i have selected!! 
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 FX-55/53 or AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 
Motherboard : ASUS A8N-E or MSI RS480M2-IL 
Graphics card : XFX Geforce 6600 GT 256MB/128Mb or MSI Rx 1300 Pro 256 MB. or GAINWARD GeForce 6200 256 MB 
HDD- HITACHI ULTRASTAR (73 GB) 
RAM- 512 X 2 (400 Mhz) 
Monitor - plz suggest a gud and cheap 17 inch monitor!! 
mouse- i BALL 
keyboard-Microsoft 
Optical drive -Samsung DVD RW 
& please suggest a gud ups,cabinet and a pair of speakers!!!!!! 
  so plz help me out plz!![/b]


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 15, 2005)

What is the need to start 2 threads for 1 topic.
Thread reported.


----------



## P3PoweR (Dec 16, 2005)

Scene dude! btw, try investing in lcd. will give smooth graphics


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 16, 2005)

_Threads Merged_ .. 

WTH dude ..? Three threads for the same topic ..? I just merged them and if you start another one, you go out ..


----------

